# ArmyTek Viking X Review - XM-L U2 - 18650/CR123



## firelord777 (Jan 15, 2012)

_

_Hello everyone, 
I have received two new models from ArmyTek, the Viking S and Viking X. This particular review is on the Viking X. Here is the link to the sales thread from ArmyTek: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?260054-ArmyTek-Vikings-are-coming-)-Viking-X
These are ArmyTek&#146;s specifications:
*General Features*

*1. *LED: Cree XML U2, 750 LED lumens
*2. *Power source:
Primary batteries: CR123 - 2 pcs
Rechargeable batteries: RCR123 Li-Ion - 2 pcs, 18650 Li-Ion - 1 pc
*3. *Sizes: length 6.1"/155 mm, head diameter 1.45"/37 mm, body diameter 1"/25.4mm
*4. *Weight: 4.76oz/135g.
*5. *The set includes:
ArmyTek Viking X G109.11 flashlight &#150; 1 pc
Holster &#150; 1 pc
Lanyard &#150; 1 pc
Silicone O-rings &#150; 2 pcs
Rubber button &#150; 1 pc

*Runtimes using Panasonic 18650 Li-Ion NCR2900mAh *(down to 10% of maximum brightness):

750lm (2A) / 2h35min
520lm (1.3A) / 2h50min
90lm (0.21A) / 16h10min
7 lm / 170h

*Runtimes using CR123A batteries*:

750lm (2A) / 1h45min
520lm (1.3A) / 2h
90lm (0.21A) / 10h
7 lm / 140h

For high-quality batteries of other manufacturers the time can differ by up to 30% due to different expiry dates, capacity of various exemplars and their initial voltage. 

*Optical Features*
*1. *The reflector of the ArmyTek Viking X G109.11 flashlight has been modeled and calculated in computer software for the design of optical systems that enabled to produce a flawless light beam for a distance more than 150 meters.
*2. *Ultra-transparent and tempered glass was used with anti-reflective and lens coating, normally used in photo equipment only.
*3. *The transparency of the glass is 98-99%.
*4. *The angle of the light spot is 10 degrees (depending on the modification).
*5. *The angle of the light spill is 36 degrees.
*6. *At the distance of 300 feet (92 meters), the diameter of the light spot is 16 meters.

*Electrical Features*
The flashlight has been designed on the basis of the new-generation electronic driver with STEP runtime technology. 
*1. *Advanced electronic protection from incorrect battery installation, without reducing the efficiency of the driver
*2. *Smooth light output. Important notice: no irritating flicker effects.
*3. *Ecological algorithm of the stabilization control, which decreases the system power consumption, making the flashlight very effective.

*Ergonomic Features*
*1. *Removable clip, functional and easy to use.
*2. *The ability to use batteries with a flat contact.
*3. *Grip for firm holding.
*4. *Protection from switching on accidentally (special turn of the tailcap).
*5. *Strong and easily removable lanyard to avoid losing the flashlight.

*Mechanical Features*
*1. *The flashlight has a strong, difficult to break body, which is developed for a minimum weight with sufficient durability. The design of the body includes element design specifically to prevent the flashlight from rolling.
*2. *The flashlight is designed with the impact-resistant bezels from both sides in order to protect it from falling and allow utilization during combat situations. In the Gold and Black version the steel bezels are also covered by titanium coating with a hardness of 2000-3000HV.
*3. *To ensure functionality in difficult conditions, the electronic driver of the flashlight is placed in a special aluminum capsule and has been completely covered with durable compound. This actually protects it from both the environment and from mechanical damage.
*4. *Body cover: matte, anodized. Hardness: 350-400HV. Resistant to scratches and impacts.
*5. *Body material: aviation-grade aluminum T6061-T6.

*Water resistance*
Water resistance standard: IPX-8 (the highest)
The following technical solutions were implemented to improve water resistance of the flashlight:
*1. *Two silicone O-rings are installed at each side of the battery tube of the flashlight.
*2. *Metric profile thread has been used.
*3. *An O-ring has been used to increase glass sealing, and well as an extra L-ring of a specific shape.
*4. *All threads, rubber parts and other parts of the flashlight that experience friction or contact with water are lubricated with a special dense grease NyoGel 760G.
So, on with the review,
ArmyTek used DHL with tracking to send the Vikings, I assume that is how they will handle orders as well, either by sending an email or a PM to you. Which, BTW, they usually respond very quickly, less than a day at most. 
So obviously, for us people, the wait is not a happy time. Checking the tracking number everyday and seeing it coming closer yet still so far was excruciating. Well, almost. DHL delivered it to my family while I was at school, in just 3 days from China. Wow.
Needless to say, I shredded the DHL bag and took these boxes out (the ArmyTek Predator box is there to show a comparison between packaging, and yes, the packaging is the same for both Vikings):






A strange thing, look at the day and time stamp on the boxes, the Viking X has his stamped the 30 of December of 2011, and the Viking S has his January 10, 2012, the same day ArmyTek shipped the lights out. Maybe for others, they can know when their light was made or shipped J













So here we open the box, the light in its holster and comfy Styrofoam holders.






















Accessories are just as ArmyTek described them, except the rubber button is actually a rubber ring. J Holster is nice and feels durable, rings and o-rings inside a bag, and the lanyard in another.
So here we have the light itself:






Its rather simplistic looks somehow is pleasing to my eyes.
These are some pictures from the business end:





















The Viking X has a nice decent sized smooth reflector, and very thick walls! This makes the Viking obviously feel heavier in the hand compared to lights such as the Predator.
Here it is alongside its partner, the Viking S:









The Viking S has a deeper reflector and hence, a longer head, so as this picture shows, the Viking X has a higher spill angle:





These are pictures showing similarities in both of the lights body, tailcap (note: none of the Vikings can tailstand alone.), grip ring, and head sizes, and obviously, the inside of their heads J:

























These next few pictures are going to be comparing the Viking&#146;s head size in comparison to other lights (The Viking X is always the third from the right, and in the group pictures, in the middle of everything):













Now is when the Viking X is third from the right
































*Whitewall Beamshots:*
*(All beamshots have equal amount of initial and reduced exposure, white balance is same as well)*
*ArmyTek Viking S on left, X on the right:
*













*Sorry I do not have yet a full comparison against all the other lights, will upload those when as soon as I can **J*
*Spill Comparison-This is to allow us to compare the relative spill angles from other lights:*
*ArmyTek Viking X is always on the left:
*




*Vs. Viking S
*




*Vs. ArmyTek Predator SMO
*




*Vs. ArmyTek Predator OP
*




*Vs. Fenix TK20
*




*Vs. Cree budget light (5X Q5 emitters, 2X18650)
*




*Vs. Klarus XT20
*




*Vs. Fenix TK41*




*Next is a waterproof test, now, I know lights don&#146;t like water, but these guys were quite eager to get in **J
*




*First up, the Viking X cannonballs inside the water, maybe the name ArmyTek Pioneer X may suit him just fine haha.
*








*Soon, the other ArmyTek&#146;s join in on the fun:
*








*Not before long, the others jumped in so fast I didn&#146;t know what just happened&#133;
*












*So, after their little pool party in my sink, I wanted to show you guys the ceiling bounce of these lights. Note: All shots have equal exposure except a few that I will mention. First picture is the regular bathroom lights: 4X60 watt incans.
*




*Next is only the ArmyTek Viking X lighting up the bathroom.
*








*This next one is the ArmyTek Viking S



*
*Then, both of them (had to hold them in my hand, they cannot tailstand alone)
*




*This is all four ArmyTek&#146;s turned on.
*




*Reduced exposure:
*




*All of them turned on:
*




*Reduced exposure:*








*Final kitchen shots with reduced exposure-Viking X on max mode:*












So, overall, the Viking X is a very good light in my book. However, to be honest, for those that are picky about tints, the Viking X may not please you. My sample had a touch of green and neutral, which was fine for indoors, but outdoors, it was just spectacular for lighting up vegetation. Similar to my Fenix TK20 on BEAST mode.
*UI*
ArmyTek has not implemented a control ring in this model, contrary to what several were hoping for back on CPFMP. But, the UI they put in the Viking is one that is very &#147;tactical&#148;. Head tightened (Line 1) will always come on max mode (2 amps), no other mode is on line 1. For when you absoulutely need max quickly, a quick tighten of the head will give you just that. Line 2, which is Head loosened, will give you the other output levels. 7 lumens is very good for a low, although at times, it can be just a wee bit too bright. 90 lumens is what I would call the real middle output, and 520 lumens is just barely distinguishable from 720 lumens.
*Construction*
ArmyTek really gave a much needed improvement over the Predator&#146;s body, a cigar grip ring. This gives it a much easier hold when holding it &#147;cigar style&#148;. It also prevents your hand from slipping, which BTW, although there is no knurling, the unique ArmyTek finish is grippier than other finishes, so no worries. 
The flat bezel was also a big change for me from the Predator&#146;s aggressive strike bezel. But seeing it is so thick as well as the whole flashlight, I think I let it grow on me. It gives it a &#147;tank&#148; feel, as if it is a solid, well-built, and reliable light to carry with you. Most aesthetic details from the Predator are gone, the tailcap is completely smooth, and the only head details are grooves going around the whole head. 
The LED is well centered and seems to have a centering piece. 18650 do not rattle in the light.
The light cannot tailstand unfortunately, though I have seen some pictures where the cigar ring is somehow used to allow it to tailstand.
*Beam*
The beam from the XM-L U2 has a broad hotspot, a nice, ample corona, and gives good throw. Tint wise, if you consider yourself picky, I would advise first seeing other impressions from other members and see if the neutral tint could just be on my sample.
Lastly, I will try to upload the pictures for the beamshots, as my father is using the Klarus for his Aviation job.
If anyone has any requests, questions, or anything, feel free to post it or if preferable, PM me.
Cheers, Firelord777


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry guys, I have finished inserting the rest of the pictures but when I clicked on save post, I don't know why, but was logged out and an hour worth of work was lost. Im going to sleep, but will finish it tommorow in the morning, which is in about 8 or 9 hours

Sorry again, Firelord


----------



## gtjonathan (Jan 15, 2012)

can't wait


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok guys, its finished!!! Finally. Any questions and I would be more than happy to adress them

Cheers


----------



## duro (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you buy these lights, or were they free for doing a review?


----------



## lps (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Firelord, thanks for your review.

du you have the possibility to comparre the Viking S to the Fenix TK15? This would be great!


----------



## CheepSteal (Jan 17, 2012)

Great review, buddy! Glad to see lots of pictures of the Vikings coming out. I really like that Viking S, very cool how they specifically made the reflector different for XP-G.

Good job!


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen,

Duro, the only lights I got for free was the ArmyTek Vikings for review. The Fenix TK41, TK20 and the rest O bought. Oh, the Klarus was also sent to me for review.

Sorry guys, I do not have a Fenix TK15 to compare to the Viking S, but I will post its review in a few days

And thanks Cheepsteal for your much appreciated kind words bud,

Cheers


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice review, thanks!


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 17, 2012)

erehwyrevekool said:


> Nice review, thanks!



Sei tu nel forum CPFItalia? I think I have seen you before. And you're welcome


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes I am, thank you!
Are you planning to review the Viking S? I like throwers, do you think the "S" can be plced between ThruNite TN11 and Catapult V3?
:wave:


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mmm, I thought I already posted this:

Yes, the Viking S should be in between, if you have an ArmyTek Predator, the Viking will throw slightly less, but has a bit wider spot, so it throws very good with nice corona.

Hope it helps il mio amico


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, and yes, I have to review the Viking S, so of course, I'll notify you if you prefer when its done


----------



## atu (Jan 17, 2012)

I am thinking of getting either viking x or Predator. Thanks for your review!


----------



## duro (Jan 17, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Thanks gentlemen,
> 
> Duro, the only lights I got for free was the ArmyTek Vikings for review. The Fenix TK41, TK20 and the rest O bought. Oh, the Klarus was also sent to me for review.
> 
> ...



Nice, so you got two free vikings? How do you go about getting free lights, did you ask them and offer a review?

Thanks


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I didn't ask them directly, I had already done a previous review on the Predators comparing their OP and SMO models, and when I sent them the link via PM, they said that they will for sure send me their lights for review.

As for free, they aren't free in my mind, not even close. I know it may not seem like much, but I put an immense amount of effort and time on my part to make these reviews, not to mention I still have to do this review in Spanish and Italian at other forums, and the same goes for the Viking S. The only reason I prefer to do this is because I am still a student and am commited to my studies, so I don't have a job, and I don't think my family will enioy paying for these lights if you know what I mean

Cheers, feel free to PM me if you would like additional info


----------



## lps (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Firelord, 
just read over it a secont time and noticed some strange things(Viking X):
- Packing list says there is a rubber button, did you have this?
- Specifications say 2 O-Rings at each side, I only could find 1 at each side.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 18, 2012)

nice review


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 18, 2012)

lps said:


> Hi Firelord,
> just read over it a secont time and noticed some strange things(Viking X):
> - Packing list says there is a rubber button, did you have this?
> - Specifications say 2 O-Rings at each side, I only could find 1 at each side.



Yes, I also pondered over this,

The rubber button is actually the rubber ring to replace the groove in case you want to remove the grip ring.
So it was just a typo

And regarding the O rings, it is strange. Although no water can get inside the flashlight during the tests, maybe the review sample had just one at each end. Also, no lube comes with the light, but the threads are extremely well lubricated with a bluish grease.

Hope this helps, and tobrien, thanks


----------



## lps (Jan 18, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Yes, I also pondered over this,
> 
> The rubber button is actually the rubber ring to replace the groove in case you want to remove the grip ring.
> So it was just a typo
> ...



Had the same thought about the rubber "button" 

No lube, they said that in a post somewhere at the marketplace. This is because of customs and courier services, they removed it very often.
The blueish grease seems to be the same Nyogel which was packed with the Predator lights.

But I am still confused about the O-rings... I bought my light regularly so I don't have a review sample and I can't think of a place where a second O-ring would fit.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 18, 2012)

lps said:


> Had the same thought about the rubber "button"
> 
> No lube, they said that in a post somewhere at the marketplace. This is because of customs and courier services, they removed it very often.
> The blueish grease seems to be the same Nyogel which was packed with the Predator lights.
> ...



Yeah, I honestly don't know what to tell you, maybe it was also another typo?

Still like it though


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, got word from ArmyTek, and they are definately watching this thread.

They said that the reflector from the Viking S is exactly the same of that of the Predator, although I do find the Viking having a bit more spill So according to this, they stated comparing the TK15 to the Viking S is the same as comparing it to the ArmyTek Predator, which seems about right. So I believe it very probably out throws the TK15 But this is not 100% proven, because I don't own a TK15.

But the Viking feels like a tank! It has noticably thicker walls and higher weight than the Predator.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 18, 2012)

atu said:


> I am thinking of getting either viking x or Predator. Thanks for your review!



Both are awesome lights


----------



## lps (Jan 18, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> They said that the reflector from the Viking S is exactly the same of that of the Predator, although I do find the Viking having a bit more spill So according to this, they stated comparing the TK15 to the Viking S is the same as comparing it to the ArmyTek Predator, which seems about right. So I believe it very probably out throws the TK15 But this is not 100% proven, because I don't own a TK15.



Well seems like I don't need the Viking S then, because I own the Predator.... but who REALLY needs such amounts of lights  
But nevertheless I can compare them. Will post a GIF comparing TK15 and Predator later.




firelord777 said:


> But the Viking feels like a tank! It has noticably thicker walls and higher weight than the Predator.



Very true. Take a look over here: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen/11027-armytek-viking-x-109-11-a.html#post145205


----------



## lps (Jan 18, 2012)

Since the Viking S hast the same reflector like the Predator and is compared to the TK15:


----------



## tobrien (Jan 18, 2012)

firelord, speaking of ArmyTek, have you heard anything regarding any new releases from them from anyone who went to SHOT Show?


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 19, 2012)

LPS, thanks for those beamshots! I guess the ArmyTeks do slightly throw more than the Fenix

Tobrien, I am just as sad as you are, I hope maybe today someone will go and film ArmyTek's booth

Cheers guys


----------



## lps (Jan 20, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> LPS, thanks for those beamshots! I guess the ArmyTeks do slightly throw more than the Fenix



You're welcome. I had the same impression regarding the throw. But I like the side button UI of the TK15. 

This evening I get the chance to make beamshot of a modified Predator with a XM-L led. Will be interesting to compare this to my 2 other ArmyTek lights.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, an XM-L predator! Never would have the guts to do that


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 24, 2012)

How are the beamshots coming lps?


----------



## lps (Jan 25, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> How are the beamshots coming lps?



Coming:

Here you can see all the Beamshots: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/11381-beamwald-waldshots.html

and a small headsup:


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## tobrien (Jan 28, 2012)

Firelord, I think you'll be happy to know I finally ordered a cool white ArmyTek Predator XP-G today!


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 29, 2012)

tobrien said:


> Firelord, I think you'll be happy to know I finally ordered a cool white ArmyTek Predator XP-G today!



Wow, that's awesome man! Did you get the SMO or the OP reflector? 

Regardless, I think you'll be amazed on just about every aspect from programmability to construction.

Cheers tobrien


----------



## tobrien (Jan 29, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Wow, that's awesome man! Did you get the SMO or the OP reflector?
> 
> Regardless, I think you'll be amazed on just about every aspect from programmability to construction.
> 
> Cheers tobrien


I think I will be!

I got the OP of course.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 29, 2012)

OP is awesome, smoothest beam I have ever used


----------



## ciccio90 (Feb 21, 2012)

excuse me but nobody speak of an predator with xml?????in the the photo it can be an viking xml????or a predator mod?


----------



## lps (Feb 22, 2012)

ciccio90 said:


> excuse me but nobody speak of an predator with xml?????in the the photo it can be an viking xml????or a predator mod?



it is a modified Predator, so as you say a predator mod.


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 22, 2012)

lps said:


> it is a modified Predator, so as you say a predator mod.



Exactly, the Viking X is a different line of lights, hence, it is not named predator.

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 26, 2012)

ArmyTek Vikings can tailstand:







Cheers guys


----------



## ciccio90 (Mar 8, 2012)

news from armytek?? this viking x is gretest for outdoor? i want buy it or a trhunite tn11 or other super 18650 flashlight! waht you think about?


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

The Viking is actually very good outdoors because of it's output and throw, however, if you are looking for throw with a more narrow beam, there are other lights from ArmyTek like the predator or Viking S that are also good options

Cheers


----------



## Stevie (Mar 30, 2012)

Great review Firelord!

Please may I ask a question regarding the UI?

Lets say I am walking along with the Viking on Medium 90 Lumen mode. I then wish to see further, so twist the head to line 1 max output. When I am done, if I loosen the head, will it go back to 90 Lumen medium mode?

Thanks Steve


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes Steve, that is correct 

Cheers man


----------



## Bwolcott (Jul 5, 2012)

my viking x has a really warm tint to it I am liking it a lot as all my other lights are more of a cool white!


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> my viking x has a really warm tint to it I am liking it a lot as all my other lights are more of a cool white!



Yep, that is very true, almost like a nice neutral white tint


----------



## Bwolcott (Jul 6, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Yep, that is very true, almost like a nice neutral white tint





how is it they are able to do that on this xml u2 but some of my other xml u2s have a different tint color?


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mmm, I'm not exactly sure, but I heard it has a lot to do with how it's made

Cheers


----------



## ScottFree (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried these with the AW 3100MAH 18650 cells?.


----------



## lps (Aug 8, 2012)

ScottFree said:


> Has anyone tried these with the AW 3100MAH 18650 cells?.



Yes, they fit in easy and work flawless!


----------



## gilson65 (Jun 10, 2013)

so what does everyone think of the viking x some 12 months on was thinking about getting the eagletac g25c2 but the viking x seems very tempting your thoughts on the viking will be much appreciated thanks tony


----------



## lps (Jun 11, 2013)

gilson65 said:


> so what does everyone think of the viking x some 12 months on was thinking about getting the eagletac g25c2 but the viking x seems very tempting your thoughts on the viking will be much appreciated thanks tony



(uh, that was hard to read)

I think it is still a great light. But you have to pay attention as ArmyTek rebranded their lights. Now there is only a Viking and a Viking Pro Both are with XM-L2, the only difference is the driver. The Viking S is now called the Predator and the old Predator now is called Predator Pro.


----------



## gilson65 (Jun 11, 2013)

lps said:


> (uh, that was hard to read)
> 
> I think it is still a great light. But you have to pay attention as ArmyTek rebranded their lights. Now there is only a Viking and a Viking Pro Both are with XM-L2, the only difference is the driver. The Viking S is now called the Predator and the old Predator now is called Predator Pro.


The wholesaler in australia just lists them as the viking x and viking s


----------



## lps (Jun 11, 2013)

gilson65 said:


> The wholesaler in australia just lists them as the viking x and viking s



Well, there are the old versions then


----------

